# Getting better it seems (spinning)



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

I am still in the gorgeous Canadian waterways, now in Princess Louisa Inlet, anchored next to Chatterbox Falls. And spinning on my Eel Wheel! I have been reading the book Yarnitecture and finding it eminently helpful. Indeed, inspirational.
I am glad I brought lots of roving with me as I am now starting to ply some of my bobbins of singles. Here is today's ply. When we get home I'll wind into a hank and wet finish then show you. We are conserving water on board so no wet finishing will be done aboard. But anyway, I'm so excited about making yarn! I was also just accepted as a test knitter for a very beautiful cowl pattern and I'd like to spin the yarn for that-- what a fun challenge!, to design yarn to go with a lovely pattern. BTW, the roving is from Abundant Earth Fiber on Whidbey Island really great to work with, even for a beginner.


----------



## Jacktana (Nov 20, 2011)

That's really pretty, and you sure don't spin like you're a beginner - that's absolutely perfect. I love the colour.


----------



## RenegadeJane (Dec 4, 2015)

So much fun! And beautiful scenery!!! I am reading yarnitecture also…a very good book. I also just bought Alden Amos big book of handspinning used. Looking forward to reading that! i am spinning some Tunis roving on my matchless now… several pounds so it’s taking some time.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Really came out pretty...good for you!


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

Jacktana said:


> That's really pretty, and you sure don't spin like you're a beginner - that's absolutely perfect. I love the colour.


Thank you! I love the color too. By the time I finish spinning all that I bought of this (and no more is available, I think I'll have enough for a vest. Hard to say yet, as I am still learning. I think my singles should have been a little tighter of a twist before pkying, but going to try to maintain what I am doing so it will all be the same. I have two plied hanks at home to add to this one and five more 50 gram roving balls to go.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Your yarn is beautiful. Your work is lovely and even. Yes, it would be great if you could spin to knit the test cowl.


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

RenegadeJane said:


> So much fun! And beautiful scenery!!! I am reading yarnitecture also…a very good book. I also just bought Alden Amos big book of handspinning used. Looking forward to reading that! i am spinning some Tunis roving on my matchless now… several pounds so it’s taking some time.


thanks for the note about Alden Amos, which I haven't heard if yet. And Tunis. I am finally getting the different characteristics of fibers, so fun to learn and pkay with. My goal is to make deliciously colorful plied yarns -- sort of like Spincycle's but with my own spin (haha) on colorways.


----------



## Irene Kidney (May 29, 2011)

I have yet to start spinning, I had booked a beginners spinning class but couldn’t go due to health issues, do you think that book would help me? Never spun or used a wheel before.


----------



## RenegadeJane (Dec 4, 2015)

There are some you tube videos that could help you get started. And probably some zoom classes if you are interested in those. There are some spinners on Patreon that help you learn to do it also


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

I've never tried spinning...It must be wonderful to knit with yarn you make!


----------



## kaypriest (Jun 25, 2017)

Nice looking yarn and I like the colors. What a pleasant way to spend a rainy afternoon.


----------



## Morgan Girl (Jun 8, 2014)

Sounds like you are having fun - both with your boat trip and yarn spinning. I'm curious to know what your opinion is about your Eel wheel. I am intrigued by them, as I currently don't have room for a full-sized spinning wheel in the house.


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

I agree with the suggestion for watching videos on how to spin as a starting place. It is such a physical thing, I cannot imagine trying it without such visualization. Yarnitecture (book) will make a lot more sense after you have a little experience with it. 

As to the Eel wheel, I really like using it. I think it's pretty easy to learn on. I just bought a small one-treadle Louet, thinking I was ready for a "real" spinning wheel and I am struggling with it. As some have suggested, I need to just practice the treadling first without drafting, but it's at home and I'm not (yet), so I am going to finish out the pink roving I have to try to keep it all consistent for a project. (HOPING I'll have enough for a sweater but I doubt it.) my bottom line is that the Eel Wheel is great! Especially for a beginner, for a smaller budget, and for space limitations. I'm a fan-- and in fact this is my second one.


----------



## cat_woman (Sep 21, 2014)

Your yarn looks fantastic. It will be so pretty knit or crocheted up in a project.


----------



## cat_woman (Sep 21, 2014)

Morgan Girl said:


> Sounds like you are having fun - both with your boat trip and yarn spinning. I'm curious to know what your opinion is about your Eel wheel. I am intrigued by them, as I currently don't have room for a full-sized spinning wheel in the house.


I love my Eel wheels. I only spin on them now so I will be selling off all (except for two) of my full size wheels. I love the space saving with these little wheels. I spin more with them than I had ever with my big wheels. My spinning is much more consistent with them too since I don't have to worry about coordinating both my hands and feet. I think the Nano is excellent for a beginner spinner. Its price makes it easy to get a foot in the door yet not make you feel like you've invested too much if you find it's not for you. If you don't like it, people are snatching up used Eel wheels like crazy. But I think once you try it you're hooked.


----------



## Morgan Girl (Jun 8, 2014)

cat_woman said:


> I love my Eel wheels. I only spin on them now so I will be selling off all (except for two) of my full size wheels. I love the space saving with these little wheels. I spin more with them than I had ever with my big wheels. My spinning is much more consistent with them too since I don't have to worry about coordinating both my hands and feet. I think the Nano is excellent for a beginner spinner. Its price makes it easy to get a foot in the door yet not make you feel like you've invested too much if you find it's not for you. If you don't like it, people are snatching up used Eel wheels like crazy. But I think once you try it you're hooked.


Thank you for your answer. You might have just tipped me over the edge.


----------

